# I have a dumb question.. well..



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Since "I" don't know the answer it ain't dumb I guess...

Folks put solar panels on their RV's.. fine and good... so your driving along on a crappy gray day or it's raining... SOL..

Could you put a small wind genny on the roof of your RV? working in conjunction with the Solar..???

Your driving along and the wind passing over the roof spins the prop and runs the dohickies that charge your battery..

I supposed somebody is making these things but I never seen one.. so I'm asking.. have to be tuff to stand up to 60 to 70 MPH winds..


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We're going to put a wind generator on ours but it will be taken down when driving. If the motor is running why not just run a wire from the alternator to the battery and let the alternator charge it? Be alot simpler and more cost effective. Most modern alternators put out way more power than the vehicle needs. Just be sure to put a battery isolator in to isolate the RV battery(s) when the vehicle's motor is shut off. Otherwise you might drain all the batteries and not be able to start the vehicle.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> We're going to put a wind generator on ours but it will be taken down when driving. If the motor is running why not just run a wire from the alternator to the battery and let the alternator charge it? Be alot simpler and more cost effective. Most modern alternators put out way more power than the vehicle needs. Just be sure to put a battery isolator in to isolate the RV battery(s) when the vehicle's motor is shut off. Otherwise you might drain all the batteries and not be able to start the vehicle.


Damn it MMM, you know I hate it when you use logic on me!! then you slather a dose of common sense on top of it and just ruin my day...jeeeze...

I said it was a dumb question

Thanks... :beercheer:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I beg to differ, there's no such thing as a dumb question. Only the unasked question is dumb.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Wasn't a dumb question at all. Another thing about wind generators is that they have overspeed protections you'll have to consider. Most of them increase drag in high wind conditions to slow the rpms down and protect the generator. At that point it would be like having a drag chute tied to the vehicle. Not real good for power or fuel economy.

Now if you mount a solar panel and lay it flat while driving it will still charge when the sun is overhead but won't be nearly as efficient as the vehicle's alternator.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea i see that and the Solar panel was part of my plan, I guess if I was really using a lot of power it would be a bigger issue then it is.. I'm looking at running my PC as well as maybe some kind of 12 V reading light... from my Bronco to the tent... which will be very close...

Since I've set aside the Van idea for the moment I'm looking at using my Bronco with a small gear trailer as my Adventuring Mobile.... I don't mind a tent , but it has to be one i can stand upright in the center, easy to set up and big enough for my big mans cot... I have the tent in mind but can't find one...old Military umbrella type, had one in the early 70's wonderful tent!! 5 mins to set it up , one person!.. about the same to take it down probably a Korean war tent if not WW2... been goggling and no luck..


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Just be sure to put a battery isolator in to isolate the RV battery(s) when the vehicle's motor is shut off. Otherwise you might drain all the batteries and not be able to start the vehicle.


That's exactly how I did my camper. I have about 140w of solar on the roof, an isolator/alt. hook up and a couple house batteries. I have details and photos on my blog, if you're thinking about doing it.

You can't make power by driving around with a wind gen on the roof of your car. It would be a perpetual motion machine. It takes move power to move the car/wind gen through the air than the wind gen can produce.

Small wind gens are popular for sail boats and can be used ( in the right area ) while you are parked. There's plenty of them on ebay and other sites.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are going to be parked for a while, a wind-generator combined with solar would be a great way to keep the batteries topped up without needing to run the motor. The alternator attached to your motor is the fastest way to top-up the batteries, but, then that takes fuel (noise) to keep the batteries going ... 

Like MMM said, if you are driving, you can be charging the batteries - it is when you are stopped that the solar panels and wind generator do their best for you.


----------

